# Govt bans anti-diabetes drug Pioglitazone, painkiller Analgin (India)



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2013)

New Delhi: The Health Ministry has banned three medicines in a move to avert the health risks associated with them. 

According to report in a leading daily, the manufacture and sale of all three drugs - painkiller Analgin, anti-diabetes drug Pioglitazone and its combinations, and anti-depressant Deanxit- have been banned under Section 26A of the Drugs and Cosmetics Act, 1940 with immediate effect, through a notification issued on June 18.

While Pioglitazone is banned in France as it is believed to cause urinary bladder cancer and heart failure, it is sold in the US and Europe with a boxed warning. 

Analgin is sold under various trade names, including Metamizole, Algozone, Algocalmin, Analgin, Dipirona, Novalgin, Neo-Melubrina and Optalgin. It was withdrawn from the market in various countries after it was found that it can cause a potentially fatal condition called agranulocytosis. 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/healt...ug-pioglitazone-painkiller-analgin_22631.html


----------

